# To the ones who got a second chance



## LemonLimeDrop

For the people who got a second chance to make their marriage work.....

THis is my story....

My husband and I been separated for 3 years and I took him back numerous times through the three yeARS because you said he changed and realized how he was wrong for leaving. But he never does change. Every chance I gave him he would mess it up again. Its his cycle we are good for 2 months and then he leaves again. He comes back a few months later crying, I take him back. 2 months later he leaves again. 

To all the one who had a second chance would you ever do this during your chance to make things better in your marriage.


----------



## Pepper123

Over and over?? No.


----------



## manticore

he does not sound metally sane, you moods can not change so drastically in so Little time (and cycles), has he been tested for mental disorders?


----------



## indiecat

No. Does he see other women when he's left before?


----------

